# Where to find forward thinking customers?



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

Hey all. I have been promoting my new website throught different medias. But I am having a hard time targeting forward thinking, socially conscience, young people. I have explored a few options, but I need more. I know they are out there, but where?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Forums? Myspace? Rallies? Should you start writing a blog? 
Good luck to you. Hope you find them.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

I actually have a blog, but there are thousands of different blogs though. I definitely have to promote that more. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

When I go to your site, there's a link to "visit my blog" and then it goes to a product page with no further links, just the address. It's kind of lame.. might want to just remove that and put a link directly to the blog. This might seem off topic, but I am just thinking of the fact that you are already promoting your site. Better to make sure there is nothing wrong with your site before you send a bunch of people there. 

As for where to find young people - do you know any of these people? Or do you know someone who knows them? If so, why not make a survey and ask them to take it - find out what blogs they read, newspapers, magazines, etc. then focus your advertising on those areas.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

When you click on Visit our blog it goes to an image of your blog address and I see the price .02, is that a reference to your 2 cents worth? I like your designs and concept over all, I think you were doing the Absolute vodka style with the Absolutely nothing design I need to refresh my memory on that but that`s what I was seeing. It`s tough out there on T-street these days, good luck. DUST


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you consider yourself part of that niche? If so, your friends and their friends are your best word of mouth. 

If you are not, targeting from the outside in is difficult because then it is all about science and not emotion and passion.

If you're going to niche, you have to be part of that niche -- that is my opinion, anyway.

That said, a blog written for that crowd would help. If your blog is good and well-aimed, it will get found, passed forward. If you are struggling with the topic, it may not.

If you decide to blog you can advertise it on StumbleUpon for five cents a click, targeted by everything from gender to city.

good luck!


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

DUSTINDUSTRIES said:


> When you click on Visit our blog it goes to an image of your blog address and I see the price .02, is that a reference to your 2 cents worth? I like your designs and concept over all, I think you were doing the Absolute vodka style with the Absolutely nothing design I need to refresh my memory on that but that`s what I was seeing. It`s tough out there on T-street these days, good luck. DUST


You have a good eye. You have noticed things that most people don't at first (The 2 cents worth, Absolut vodka flip). I am trying to fix the link to my blog though, but bigcartel has some restrictions if you don't know how to code (which I don't). But I'm working on it though. 



LaMamaHen said:


> That said, a blog written for that crowd would help. If your blog is good and well-aimed, it will get found, passed forward. If you are struggling with the topic, it may not.
> 
> If you decide to blog you can advertise it on StumbleUpon for five cents a click, targeted by everything from gender to city.
> 
> good luck!


My blog is up and running. I am trying to spread the word, but I know it will take time though. Do most people literally stumble upon blogs?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't click the link before, but now I did. Regarding the Absolutely design - anyone who has ever been around an Absolut bottle will recognize that font, color and styling - in a heartbeat. Their name has a little "R" next to it, that name is their registered trademark. Please see the link showing the Absolut mark: Absolut Vodka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Song lyrics are copyrighted works. If you already know these things, forgive me, if you don't, there are some great threads on the forum, as well as links directly to the sites on the lower left corner of the forum. Good luck to you. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

Absolut is a regisitered trademark, but Absolutely is a common word which can not be copywritten. I designed it so it wouldn't get me in trouble, but keep a familiar look to it. Know what I mean? I think I should be alright... I hope LOL!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like you took it into consideration in your design, so that is a relief you are aware of it and trying to work with the rules. 

I would only add that how a company gets to protect itself, not only by preventing anyone from making an identical replica of their mark, but preventing you from making anything "similar" enough to their trademark that it could confuse the buying public as to who's product they are buying. That's where the big gray area comes in, and that gray area falls into the hands of a judge who will decide based on each parties case. 

Okay, you know what you need to know, or at least enough to know where you stand or may not stand, so I'm moving on now, and wish you the best. If you're too close, I hope you never find out (bc they don't see you).


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

Hopefully they are not concerned with us little guys. Ayway, I'm still open to any new info on finding my target audience.


----------



## LaMamaHen (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't mean to thread steal...but in reference to the big guys and little guys...the sad thing is that the little guys are copying the little guys too. 
Nobody wins.

Speaking from a personal and recent experience.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you want to get your blog noticed, one of the things to do is to find other blogs that write about similar subjects, or blogs that will appeal to your target market, and leave comments. Make sure your comments have substance, they're not just "nice post" or something. If you leave good comments in enough places, eventually people should come over to check out your blog, and then it will get added to other people's blogrolls and you'll start getting more readers who will hopefully become buyers. 

You should also look into search engines and web sites devoted to blogs. There's MyBlogLog, Blog Catalog, Technorati, Blog Flux and many more. These sites let you add your blog for free, and can bring in traffic. You should also check out Feedburner. Right now your blog does not offer an RSS feed. Feedburner can help with that.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

It's not free, but you may want to take a look at blogads.com. You can choose the blog(s) you want your ad to appear on according to topics and/or politics so that it's targeted to the right people.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

EnMartian said:


> You should also look into search engines and web sites devoted to blogs. There's MyBlogLog, Blog Catalog, Technorati, Blog Flux and many more. These sites let you add your blog for free, and can bring in traffic. You should also check out Feedburner. Right now your blog does not offer an RSS feed. Feedburner can help with that.


I think that this is an interesting option for me to explore. I have already reviewed a few of the links that you mentioned. I have never even heard of these sites before! Excellent advise.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My blog is up and running. I am trying to spread the word, but I know it will take time though. D*o most people literally stumble upon blogs?*


A blog is just like a website and a website is just like a business.

You have to market and advertise all of them to get customers (or readers).

I agree with Jasonda that you need to find the newspapers, magazines, blogs, search terms, forums that your target customer reads and get your ads in front of them in varied and creative ways.

What do forward thinking people read? Where do they shop? What do the watch on TV?


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

Link exchange is a great way to promote your website. Find relevant websites that also target your market and exchange links - you should find your traffic increase considerably.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Secret Agenda said:


> I think that this is an interesting option for me to explore. I have already reviewed a few of the links that you mentioned. I have never even heard of these sites before! Excellent advise.


I'm glad it was helpful.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

onesielady said:


> Link exchange is a great way to promote your website. Find relevant websites that also target your market and exchange links - you should find your traffic increase considerably.


Do I send an e-mail to the website or blog and ask to exchange links with them? I'm not sure how this process works, and I don't want to rub anyone the wrong way.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Secret Agenda said:


> Do I send an e-mail to the website or blog and ask to exchange links with them? I'm not sure how this process works, and I don't want to rub anyone the wrong way.


I'm just speaking from my own experience, but people send me link requests all the time and it doesn't rub me the wrong way.

When you email them, just explain the reasons you think a reciprocal link would be beneficial to you both. Show them where they will be listed on your website and go ahead and provide your information (website URL, display name, and description). Ask them to provide the same if they are interested.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

^^^ I'm glad to hear that! I will have to find some websites and blogs to exchange links with. Does anyone have any suggestions (sites or blogs)? I have a few in mind.


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

Start local. Word of mouth. use your car to promote your site.good luck


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

Word of mouth is always good! But getting the word out at college campus' is what I'm also trying to do now. It's not that easy when a college is not in your area, you know! Any suggestions?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Secret Agenda said:


> Word of mouth is always good! But getting the word out at college campus' is what I'm also trying to do now. It's not that easy when a college is not in your area, you know! Any suggestions?


What if you advertise on Craig's list or in the college's newspaper that you are looking for students to form 'street teams' to spread the word about your new line? Have them hand out flyers and/or stickers and pay them with shirts instead of money. [Unless you can afford to pay them with money because I'm sure college students could use it ...]


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

queerrep said:


> What if you advertise on Craig's list or in the college's newspaper that you are looking for students to form 'street teams' to spread the word about your new line? Have them hand out flyers and/or stickers and pay them with shirts instead of money. [Unless you can afford to pay them with money because I'm sure college students could use it ...]


Now that's an idea that I have NEVER thought of! I'm going to look into this further.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Secret Agenda said:


> Now that's an idea that I have NEVER thought of! I'm going to look into this further.


I don't know if you have a Myspace site, or maybe Myspace isn't "forward thinking enough" (lol), but I see this stuff done a lot. Bands put out bulletins or adds to their friends list looking for people to form street teams, hand out fliers, spread the word, etc. when they come to town. I don't see why you couldn't utilize this kind of street campaign. If you have a Myspace site, you could use your Myspace friends- maybe they would do it in exchange for a free shirt!


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

^^ The myspace thing is so over done. I think the craigslist or something like that is a better option, but I can't rule out anything. Street teams are a great idea!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Secret Agenda said:


> ^^ The myspace thing is so over done. I think the craigslist or something like that is a better option, but I can't rule out anything. Street teams are a great idea!


I almost suggested MySpace, but then I realized that if they come to your page they'll probably already be looking at your shirts and therefore will already be exposed to your brand. But (assuming you have a MySpace page) it wouldn't hurt to send out a bulletin or leave messages just to make people aware of what you are trying to do.

MySpace groups were once a good avenue to reach your target market, but the last time I looked it was just teeny boppers posting 'Would you sleep with the person who posted above you?' LOL. WTF?

I totally agree that MySpace is overdone, but I have had some sales from it so I wouldn't rule it out completely.


----------

